# The roth' from NG



## Roy (Feb 25, 2008)

A comment I placed in a post Re- Paph wilhelminae, seems to have gone missing. I want to place it here for the thoughts of our Authorities to comment on if possible.
In the early days of Orchids, it was noted in a various number of publications that the Origin of Paph rothschildianum was New Guinea. I'm not sure if this was to side track other collectors OR whether the plant actually collected was, now known as, Paph wilhelminae.
The flower color and general shape bears a resemblance to roth', not size or staminode etc. or whether the collectors of the time in that area thought it was a colony of roth' having maybe only a rough description from their employers or experience. Thus,without knowing it, discovered a new species


----------



## Sirius (Feb 25, 2008)

Cribb touches on this subject in his book "The Slipper Orchids of Borneo." He says that John Whitehead, a British zoologist found roth. growing in Borneo. Whitehead found it "too improbable" that it was the same species they had already discovered growing in New Guinea. Cribb says that it was probably misinformation given to him by Sander.

This doesn't add anything new to your idea, just thought I would throw it in here since I remembered reading it when I read the book.


----------

